# Maduro is staying



## Bleipriester (Jan 7, 2019)

What do democratic elections mean if their results are rejected by the countries advocating democracy? No, all you false figures, Maduro is staying. He is democratically elected, you ain´t.

"No se equivoquen": Maduro a quienes pretenden desconocerlo después del 10E (+Legitimidad) | La iguana TV


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 7, 2019)

?Habla Espanol si?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 7, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> ?Habla Espanol si?


(hold)Alt(press[numberpad])0191


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 7, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> What do democratic elections mean if their results are rejected by the countries advocating democracy? No, all you false figures, Maduro is staying. He is democratically elected, you ain´t.
> 
> "No se equivoquen": Maduro a quienes pretenden desconocerlo después del 10E (+Legitimidad) | La iguana TV



Votes by unarmed citizens are easily discounted


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 7, 2019)

More US interference.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 7, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > What do democratic elections mean if their results are rejected by the countries advocating democracy? No, all you false figures, Maduro is staying. He is democratically elected, you ain´t.
> ...


There were modern devices doing the polling and counting. There is no possibility of election fraud.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 7, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I'm not up on this


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 7, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Read here:
2018 Venezuelan presidential election - Wikipedia


----------



## longknife (Jan 7, 2019)

*Dictators never willingly give up their thrones.*
*Voting in such countries are controlled by the rulers and there is no such thing as a "free election."*
*Anyone who thinks different has to be the result of our Leftist education system.*


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 7, 2019)

longknife said:


> *Dictators never willingly give up their thrones.*
> *Voting in such countries are controlled by the rulers and there is no such thing as a "free election."*
> *Anyone who thinks different has to be the result of our Leftist education system.*


Do you have an explanation why the parliament is opposition, then?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 7, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



"Smartmatic, the electoral product company which had participated in the majority of elections under the Bolivarian government, ceased operations in its native country in March 2018, stating that they could not guarantee the validity of election results through its machine"

That's comforting


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 7, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


They used DRE voting machines in the latest presidential elections, instead.


----------



## longknife (Jan 7, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > *Dictators never willingly give up their thrones.*
> ...



*Because it has absolutely no power.*


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 7, 2019)

longknife said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


It had. Until they started to boycott the government. Tried to boycott everything like oil deals that actually need parliamentary approval. It is a bunch of slave holders.

Venezuela: Development of the minimum wage 1995 - 2013
Venezuela Behind the Headlines
Venezuela elections clean: International observers
Venezuela’s Constituent Assembly Assumes Parliamentary Powers


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 11, 2019)

The Venezuelans celebrate their old and new President, Maduro.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 11, 2019)

Opposition Parliament...


----------



## Pete7469 (Jan 11, 2019)

longknife said:


> *Dictators never willingly give up their thrones.*
> *Voting in such countries are controlled by the rulers and there is no such thing as a "free election."*
> *Anyone who thinks different has to be the result of our Leftist education system.*



Pinochet did.






Then again, Pinochet was a patriot and a public servant. Not a marxist piece of shit.

.


----------



## longknife (Jan 11, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > *Dictators never willingly give up their thrones.*
> ...



*The CIA also played a huge role in his "voluntary retirement." *


----------



## JLW (Jan 11, 2019)

Maduro needs to go.  The man is slime.


----------



## JLW (Jan 11, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > *Dictators never willingly give up their thrones.*
> ...


3,000 were killed under his reign and another 1000 went missing.  Many were just students. He was arrested in the UK for his crimes but released.   Anyone, left or right,  who usurps democracy is not a patriot but an enemy of the people.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jan 11, 2019)

longknife said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



They probably played some role in his acquisition of power as well.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 11, 2019)

"Opposition" terrorists attacked another facility. Dialysis material for two months lost. When will the terror end? When will Trump end his support for those criminals?


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 11, 2019)

Things are going from bad to worse in Venezuela. There is a good possibility Iran will try to use Venezuela as a base to launch attacks on the West.

FDD | Meet Venezuela's new VP, fan of Iran and Hezbollah


----------

